# 2012 Motorhome Shows



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

All the Motorhome Shows where we will have a rally next year are now listed on the Rallies/Meets page:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

Have a browse through them, see which ones you'd like to attend and add your name to the MHF list.

Some of them are not yet available to book with the organisers, but full intructions on how to book are on each listing for when booking opens.

Everyone is very welcome to join us and our numbers of attendees seems to be increasing every year so we look forward to meeting a lot more of you in 2012.


----------

